
Microsoft To Launch New Online PC Game Store November 15 - s3graham
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/microsoft-to-launch-new-online-pc-game-store-november-15/
======
yppans
I hope this doesn't have anything to do with that Second Life purchase we all
heard about.

